# Thinkpad R61+ hochfrequentes Rauschen

## smg

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Thinkpad Gentoo installiert. Allerdings habe ich ein hochfrequentes Rauschen wenn er Kernel geladen wird, aber nur wenn der Akku OHNE netzstrom drin steckt.

Steckt der Akku mit Netzstrom drin, keine Geräusche. Steckt der Akku draußen und ich nehme nur Netzstrom auch kein geräusch.

Mit dem LiveCD Kernel geht es auch, also wenn ich die LiveCD einlege und nur den Akku drin hab auch null Geräusch. Hab dann mal den LiveCD kernel gebaut, doch dann hab ich auch wieder das Geräusch... Ich habe nur LVM, Initramfs und dm_crypt Zeugs dazu gemach. Sonst eine normale Install mit x86...

Wäre über hilfe dankbar.

Fehlermeldungen in dmesg:

```
pnp: iomem range could not be reservec

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device

hdasp: supported laptop not found

filesystem dm-2: disabling barriers, not supported by the underlying device
```

Kurz bevor ich mein password eingebe um das fs zu entschlüsseln fängt das geräusch an.

allerdings nur wenn der prozessor idle hat, wenn ich while true; do echo 1; done eingebe in ner shell dann ist er auch komplett ruhig!

----------

## dek

Interessant, bei mir ist es etwas anders: Hochfrequentes Pfeifen wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist und der Akku aufgeladen wird.

Habe das allerdings nie mit bestimmten Kernel-Einstellungen in Verbindung gebracht, sondern mit schlechter Abschirmung.  :Smile: 

Habe im übrigen auch ein ganz anderes Notebook (HP)...Last edited by dek on Mon Dec 24, 2007 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xraver

Im alten Sony Notebook hatte ich dieses Geräusch auch schon bemerkt.

Da es aber schon seid dem Kauf vorhanden war, habe ich mich nicht weiter daran gestört.

Hochfrequentes Rauschen (minimal) hatte ich auch schon bei nvdia-Karten bemerkt. aber nur unter Linux und wenn es grafiklastige Aktivitäten gibt.

----------

## schachti

Habe ich auch bei einem Dell-Notebook - allerdings immer genau dann, wenn die CPU in einem der Stromsparzustände ist. Laste ich die CPU zu 100% aus, ist das Pfeiffen weg.

----------

## toralf

Suche nach "pitch noise" dürfte sehr viel in dieser Richtung liefern, z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-106787-highlight-pitch+noise.html , aber schau doch mal hier nach : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_high_pitch_noises

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich habe ein X60s und das gleiche Problem, bei Akkubetrieb.

Nach folgendem Befehl ist bei mir Ruhe:

```
echo 2 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate
```

----------

## smg

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein X60s und das gleiche Problem, bei Akkubetrieb.
> 
> Nach folgendem Befehl ist bei mir Ruhe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah interessant, was macht der Befehl?

----------

## vlooe

Damit begrenzt man den Maximal möglichen "Stromsparmodus"

Im Englischen wikipedia werden diese im abschnitt "Processor states" beschrieben.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface

Durch das Begrenzen der cstates wird natürlich die Akkulaufzeit negativ beeinflusst.

----------

